# Very Important Video



## Shirohibiki (Mar 6, 2014)

_*THIS VIDEO ****ED ME UP*_

I CAN't BREATHE I FELT THE NEED TO SHARE IT WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 6, 2014)

R.I.P. Rover


----------



## CR33P (Mar 6, 2014)

well.. who needs sleep LOL


----------



## locker (Mar 6, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 6, 2014)

Best way to sit on a chair is to morph through it and into the floor. Rover taught me that. These are the important life lessons.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 6, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> R.I.P. Rover



rest in ****ing pieces

he seemed like a total ******* in the GC version omfg?

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe thats why he phased into the floor, he was being too much of a jerk

god bless omfg


----------



## olivetree123 (Mar 6, 2014)

you're tellin' me


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 7, 2014)

He rests now as an amorphous blob, let his memory be known as a big poopy head, never 4get


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 7, 2014)

"Well you can tell by the way I use my walk. I'm a woman's man, no time to talk.
Music loud, women warm, been kicked around since I was born."


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 7, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> View attachment 31143
> 
> you're tellin' me



hgOYL SHTI I CANT BREATHE OMFG gOD BEST POST AWARD

I LOSE IT EVERY TIME HE NOTICES YOU AND ****ING FLOPS ONTO THE FLOOR I CANT dO THIS WHAT A GOLDMINE OF A VIDEO


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 7, 2014)

Joan looks terrifying. o_o


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 7, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> View attachment 31143
> 
> you're tellin' me



I might consider framing this...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 7, 2014)

That is brilliant XD Poor Rover
I'm also laughing at Joan in the background lol


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 7, 2014)

LOOOL Rover <3


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## meo (Mar 7, 2014)

Omg. XD Laughing so hard.
Rover, you're drunk. Go home.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 7, 2014)

what the actual heck O.O


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

Despite Rover been acting weird, Joan is sleeping comfortably at the bench behind lols...


----------



## Punchies (Mar 7, 2014)

lol one of the funniest videos I've seen in a while


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 7, 2014)

i am so glad i shared this with everyone


----------



## Punchies (Mar 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i am so glad i shared this with everyone



how did you find it though? lol


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 7, 2014)

Lmao this is like the worst horror movie ever xDD
Thanks for sharing it ;w;


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw this a few weeks ago and died laughing xD


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 7, 2014)

What about joan whenever she wakes up? thats pretty creepy


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 7, 2014)

"So, can I sit here?"
"NO!"
"I'll sit here anyway."
Flops to the floor.

Um... Rover..? You.. you, um.. nevermind.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 7, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> "So, can I sit here?"
> "NO!"
> "I'll sit here anyway."
> Flops to the floor.
> ...


haha well he didn't exactly 'sit', since you said no xD


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 7, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> haha well he didn't exactly 'sit', since you said no xD


He listened, but I'm not sure if he took it the right way. XD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 7, 2014)

Rover is neo and the game is the matrix XD


----------



## Miss_Alex (Mar 7, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> "So, can I sit here?"
> "NO!"
> "I'll sit here anyway."
> Flops to the floor.
> ...


that part was the best
hahaha this video...


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2014)

I fell off my chair in RE today and this is the best re-enactment of that moment I've seen.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 7, 2014)

Not funny. Sorry.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Not funny. Sorry.




You're no fun xD

Jk, but really, no need to be Captain Buzzkill  We're all enjoying Rover's idiocy, don't you dare get in the way of that xD


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Not funny. Sorry.



Are you against fun?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 7, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> You're no fun xD
> 
> Jk, but really, no need to be Captain Buzzkill  We're all enjoying Rover's idiocy, don't you dare get in the way of that xD



I dared and I did. 

I don't know, I just don't really find these sort of things funny. I'm also finding it very difficult to picture anybody laughing hysterically over the video. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Are you against fun?



No. Actually, I'm a big fan of fun!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I'm also finding it very difficult to picture anybody laughing hysterically over the video. :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 7, 2014)

This is a V.I.V ~ Very important video


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 7, 2014)

Punchies said:


> how did you find it though? lol



I got it through Fawful, who got it through Dr. Shrunk. :3 So it's being passed around a bit here.



Bowie said:


>



OH my GOD THANK YOU IM SO HAPPY I McRIYNG



Jarrad said:


> I dared and I did.
> 
> I don't know, I just don't really find these sort of things funny. I'm also finding it very difficult to picture anybody laughing hysterically over the video. :3
> 
> ...



Well, we all have different opinions. ^^; And that's perfectly okay. You may not be able to imagine someone laughing themselves to tears over things like this, but it does happen.  We all have different tastes~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> This is a V.I.V ~ Very important video



oh my god yes


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 12, 2014)

This made me laugh a bit and then die a little on the inside. I don't even know what I witnessed here. This is madness, lol. I wanna witness this firsthand honestly, lol.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 12, 2014)

We need to sticky this thread

pls mods


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 15, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> We need to sticky this thread
> 
> pls mods



OH MY GOD HAHAHA GOD BLESS

that would  be incredible
I came back just to watch it again I can't do this

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M LAUGHING AGAIN **** OH MY GOD THIS VIDEO IS RUINING MY LIFE


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 16, 2014)

i saw a gif of this video on tumblr when he went "Oh wow, that sure is awkward" and his head starting jerking around. i can't do the breathing thing.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 16, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> i saw a gif of this video on tumblr when he went "Oh wow, that sure is awkward" and his head starting jerking around. i can't do the breathing thing.



im so glad it made its rounds to tumblr
god bless america


----------



## Lauren (Mar 16, 2014)

Rover in his college years on LCD and various other things. He's grown from such a time and it is in his past now


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 17, 2014)

Rover..Rover stop slamming your head on the seat

Rover stop..


Also yep that's how I walk over to people as well
But seriously imagine something walking towards you like that holy hell I'd get out of there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


>



I love it when Joan leaves the atmosphere


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Everybody go home. The bar's closed forever due to constant floating seizures, and traumatizing scenes.


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard xD


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 17, 2014)

ROVER, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> "Joan, It doesn't look like you've been keeping yourself clean up there" I apologize in advance for my dirty mind.



*sigh*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 18, 2014)

Had a bad day. This always cheers me up. Especially when he goes to sit on the chair and falls face first through it.


----------



## shananza (Mar 18, 2014)

Woah... I'm scarred for life what the hell D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2014)

Ahhh I just had to watch this again this morning. So delightful. What a wonderful video.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't find this the funniest thing ever? I mean all it's all just Rover glitching through the floor and occasionally jumping up. There are glitches that are alot more amusing x3


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL this is messed up, but kind of funny at the same time ahha


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

I cannot deal with this video
so fab


----------

